# Cass Creek Bighorn Speaker?



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I was thinking about making myself an E-caller when I ran across this Cass Creek Bighorn Speaker at Sportsmans Warehous for $39. It is an amplified speaker with 75' cord and plugs into almost any MP3 player.

Anybody here tried one


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

cheap and looks like it would work.. hopefully someone knows about it that would be a good little machine.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing. I sent you a PM to a link that might help.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Funny you should bring this up! I was in Fleet Farm today checking out what predator calls they had in stock because of a sale they where running.

Guy had three in his cart and I asked how well they worked. He told me that he is using one with a small MP3 player and that these where for his hunting buddies. He said it worked well was clear, and loud and that temp did not seem to change the tone of the speaker. Battery life was good according to him, but I did not hear how long he said it would run.

He told me he bought a patch cord from Radio Shack that was 50 ft long and this allowed him to place the speaker 30 yards from him when he wants to control sound.

I picked one up today and will try it over Christmas. I have a handheld that has an output jack that will fit.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ron

Let us know how that works. I have a similar little speaker with a long cord and an old MP3 player. I have downloaded some sounds that aren't on my PM-4 like magpie, hawks, etc. taht I might try in conjuction with hand calling.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Just got done hooking it up and ran it in the shop for a few minutes. Sound seems to be good. I am going to pick up the extra cord as well to see how well it works and if it affects the sound and volume as well. I have the coyote siren on the MP3 and I think this is going to be nice for using it as a locator call especially at night.


----------



## Coloyote (Dec 21, 2008)

Not very loud. My cheapy loudspeaker is louder


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Well it worked OK with the cord that came with it. Not as loud as I thought it would be but adequate. Lost volume when I added the extra patch cord to the mix.

For someone that has an MP3 player and wants to start with this, it will work.


----------



## hometheater (Jan 10, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> Ron
> 
> Let us know how that works. I have a similar little speaker with a long cord and an old MP3 player. I have downloaded some sounds that aren't on my PM-4 like magpie, hawks, etc. taht I might try in conjuction with hand calling.


I am thinking about getting the PM4. How does the bighorn compare to it?


----------

